# [OT] it.gentoo-wiki.com

## otaku

Ciao a tutti,

avevo una mezza idea di aprire un mirror nel wiki "principale" di gentoo;

so che esiste gia il wiki di gentoo-italia... ma credo che comunque questo sia più visibile essendo un sito di riferimento internazionale (non che per forza di cose molto più vasto).

vengo al dunque... mi han chiesto altre due persone che vogliano collaborare come admin del mirror italiano... chi fosse interessato mi faccia sapere qui o in pm

----------

## gutter

 *otaku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vengo al dunque... mi han chiesto altre due persone che vogliano collaborare come admin del mirror italiano... chi fosse interessato mi faccia sapere qui o in pm

 

Mi chiarisci il significato di mirror  :Wink: 

----------

## otaku

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Mi chiarisci il significato di mirror 

 

in che senso scusa?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

il senso glielo devi spiegare tu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

non ho capito se vuoi mirrorare l'esistente wiki sull'url internazionale, oppure creare u7n tuo mirror del wiki internazionale, cmq io sono disponibile, quindi conta 2 persone - Coda = + 3 persone  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## Guglie

imho è dispersione di informazioni avere 2 wiki in italiano e le informazioni sono già abbastanza disperse fra forum gentoo.org forum gechi, wiki in inglese, wiki in italiano e documentazione ufficiale

non sarebbe piu sensato linkare su gentoo-wiki.com wiki.gentoo-italia.net oppure trasferire tutto il wiki di gentoo-italia su gentoo-wiki.com?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Guglie wrote:*   

>  oppure trasferire tutto il wiki di gentoo-italia su gentoo-wiki.com?

 

IMHO ha + senso questa soluzione, il sito internazionale dovrebbe essere il punto di riferimento per tutti e non viceversa

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> IMHO ha + senso questa soluzione, il sito internazionale dovrebbe essere il punto di riferimento per tutti e non viceversa

 

Il fatto che se teniamo noi il wiki possiamo gestirlo come meglio crediamo

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *guglie wrote:*   

> imho è dispersione di informazioni avere 2 wiki in italiano e le informazioni sono già abbastanza disperse fra forum gentoo.org forum gechi, wiki in inglese, wiki in italiano e documentazione ufficiale
> 
> non sarebbe piu sensato linkare su gentoo-wiki.com wiki.gentoo-italia.net oppure trasferire tutto il wiki di gentoo-italia su gentoo-wiki.com?

 quoto in pieno. anche considerando che tutti noi non abbiamo tempo/voglia di seguire 4-5-6 siti differenti magari con informazioni ridondanti. partendo da questo presupposto e che  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Il fatto che se teniamo noi il wiki possiamo gestirlo come meglio crediamo

 lasciare le cose così come stanno mi sembra la soluzione migliore. se poi *otaku wrote:*   

>  mirror nel wiki "principale" di gentoo; 

  intendi un mirror di gentoo-italia.net non credo cambi molto, ma magari avrebbe più visibilità. però non credo cambi la vita.

----------

## otaku

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Il fatto che se teniamo noi il wiki possiamo gestirlo come meglio crediamo

 

beh resta comunque un wiki... almeno secondo il mio modesto parere.

secondo me sarebbe meglio avere raggruppata tutta la documentazione, e integrata comunque da quella inglese...

se viene autorizzata una migrazione ufficiale del wiki ben venga...

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> IMHO ha + senso questa soluzione, il sito internazionale dovrebbe essere il punto di riferimento per tutti e non viceversa

 

è quello che penso anche io...

comunque non voglio imporre nessun cambiamento drastico con questa proposta, ognuno è libero di visitare il wiki che preferisce...

sta di fatto che su gentoo-wiki.com gli articoli sono aggiornati molto più di frequentemente ed è possibile trovare davvero quasi tutto, e io vorrei contribuire a questo progetto che sta venendo su davvero bene.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   IMHO ha + senso questa soluzione, il sito internazionale dovrebbe essere il punto di riferimento per tutti e non viceversa 
> 
> Il fatto che se teniamo noi il wiki possiamo gestirlo come meglio crediamo

 

si era dato per scontato che comunque, i manutentori attuali del wiki italiano (gentoo-italia.net) abbiano la possibilità di poter accedere alla gestione della sezione italiana del wiki internazionale, in questo modo lo staff esistente migra soltanto da una piattaforma wiki ad un'altra; non credo sia impossibile farlo, basta parlare con gli admin di gentoo e mettersi d'accordo, sinceramente non credo nemmeno ci sia qualche admin "norvegese" o "sudafricano" che smania o pretenda il controllo assoluto del wiki in lingua italiana di gentoo.org... o sbaglio? anzi per me gli admin saranno felicissimi di avere una sezione del wiki in italiano (come esistono già quelle per altre linguee), quindi se c'è una chance perchè non sfruttarla?

p.s.: può sembrare stupido, ma proprio in virtù di questo post ho fatto una semplice ricerca su google con "gentoo italia" e ho scoperto che ci sono un sacco di siti che non conoscevo affatto (compreso il wiki di gentoo-italia.net) heeheh; per questo dico che sarebbe meglio (utopicamente parlando) centralizzare il + possibile le risorse e trasformare i siti satelliti in semplici mirror dei siti ufficiali.

----------

## otaku

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> sinceramente non credo nemmeno ci sia qualche admin "norvegese" o "sudafricano" che smania o pretenda il controllo assoluto del wiki in lingua italiana di gentoo.org... o sbaglio? anzi per me gli admin saranno felicissimi di avere una sezione del wiki in italiano (come esistono già quelle per altre linguee), quindi se c'è una chance perchè non sfruttarla?

 

quoto

al massimo possiamo avviarlo io, codadilupo (da quanto ho capito  :Laughing: ) e il nostro terzo uomo (sempre che ci sia  :Wink: ), e vedere un po' cosa succede....

male che vada ci sarà un wiki internazionale e un wiki nazionale, non mi sembra ci sia tutta questa dispersione...

dopotutto esistono molti forum su gentoo, ma questo è quello che raggruppa un po' tutti gli utenti (essendo internzionale), penso che il discorso possa essere applicato anche al wiki in questione...

per il resto fatemi sapere se c'è questo fantomatico terzo uomo, o se gli admin attuali vogliono trasferirsi su gentoo-wiki.com

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *otaku wrote:*   

> male che vada ci sarà un wiki internazionale e un wiki nazionale, non mi sembra ci sia tutta questa dispersione...è

 

E tu credi che una persona sia disposta a mettere un howto su due wiki con due registrazioni diverse?

----------

## gutter

Concordo sul fatto che bisognerebbe parlarne per mettersi d'accordo e cercare di centralizzare gli sforzi.

----------

## otaku

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *otaku wrote:*   male che vada ci sarà un wiki internazionale e un wiki nazionale, non mi sembra ci sia tutta questa dispersione...è 
> 
> E tu credi che una persona sia disposta a mettere un howto su due wiki con due registrazioni diverse?

 

beh si potrebbero mettere gli howto del forum sul wiki italiano, mentre un altro gruppo si occuperebbe di tradurre quelli gia esistenti su quello internazionale, una volta completata la traduzione, o comunque dopo averne svolto una buona parte si potrebbe pensare ad una migrazione, non so se è lo stesso per gli altri, ma mi ritrovo spesso a girare per quel wiki, non credo che possa dispiacere agli utenti italiani leggere qualche pagina in più nella propria lingua.

non voglio imporre una migrazione, ma solamente localizzare le pagine più interessanti e proseguendo man mano con le altre, completando ulteriormente quel wiki

----------

## !equilibrium

 *otaku wrote:*   

> male che vada ci sarà un wiki internazionale e un wiki nazionale, non mi sembra ci sia tutta questa dispersione...è

 

se fosse possibile evitarlo sarebbe una soluzione + efficiente.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> E tu credi che una persona sia disposta a mettere un howto su due wiki con due registrazioni diverse?

 

parlo da completo profano della piattaforma wiki (mai usata, mai scritto nessun testo su wiki), non si possono replicare i dati di registrazione da una piattaforma all'altra? o meglio ancora, l'inserimento di un testo nel wiki internazionale fa si che automaticamente compaia nel mirror di gentoo-italia.net ?

----------

## otaku

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> parlo da completo profano della piattaforma wiki (mai usata, mai scritto nessun testo su wiki), non si possono replicare i dati di registrazione da una piattaforma all'altra? o meglio ancora, l'inserimento di un testo nel wiki internazionale fa si che automaticamente compaia nel mirror di gentoo-italia.net ?

 

onestamente non credo... magari si potrebbe creare uno scriptino che sincronizzi un articolo sui due server, ma sarebbe troppo macchinoso da gestire...

----------

## Ic3M4n

ti pongo questo quesito:

```
google -> gentoo italia
```

risposte:

www.gentoo.it/

www.gentoo-italia.net/

www.gentooitalia.org/

in più aggiungici il forum internazionale (questo) e la massa di documentazione in lingua inglese che si può reperire. onestamente credo che nessuno di noi abbia il tempo materiale per seguire più di un paio di siti alla volta. anche perchè cmq gentoo-italia.net e questo forum sono comunque quelli più completi, sinceramente negli altri due mi sono imbattuto più che altro per errori di digitazione ed in ogni caso non ho trovato cose in più rispetto agli altri due. cosa vogliamo fare adesso? aprirne un'altro ancora? per metterci le traduzioni del wiki internazionale? se fosse possibile io le inserirei direttamente in quello che già esiste. anche perchè ripeto... quà adesso mi sembra che l'informazione sia molto frammentata.

----------

## otaku

allora... puntualizzo una volta per tutte... io o chiesto solo se ci sono altre 2 persone oltre a me disposte a curare queste traduzioni... non ho proposto migrazioni, frammentazioni, ne impongo a nessuno di visitare nessun sito.

queste persone ci sono? ok bene iniziamo col lavoro...

non ci sono? bene, tanto meglio, magari aggiungerò qualche pagina tradotta al wiki di gentoo-italia

tra parentesi il network *italia.org a mio parere vuol essere troppo onnipresente, riesce a raccogliere una vasta utenza, ma non approfondisce più di tanto nessuna distribuzione, pur essendo un buon inizio per chi inizia a usare linux e vuole farsi un idea sulle distribuioni principali.

stop, volevo rendermi semplicemente utile, ma ovviamente non posso fare tutto da solo.

mi pare di capire che queste persone non ci siano, risparmio tempo per fare qualcosa di più utile; si potrebbe chiudere l'argomento anche qui a meno che qualcuno non abbia altro da aggiungere

ps.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ti pongo questo quesito:
> 
> ```
> google -> gentoo italia
> ```
> ...

 

Risposta:

non essendoci alcuna pagina in italiano, ne tantomeno la parola italia all'interno di gentoo-wiki.com non potrà mai essere incluso nella ricerca.

----------

## gutter

Tu hai proposto una discussione e la gente sta esprimendo la sua opinione non vedo il motivo per cui prendersela  :Smile: 

----------

## otaku

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Tu hai proposto una discussione e la gente sta esprimendo la sua opinione non vedo il motivo per cui prendersela 

 

forse sono stato un po' brusco, lo ammetto, solo che sembra che stia imponendo qualcosa a tutti controvoglia.

nel caso non si faccia questa cosa, stop. per me finisce qui, senza rancore alcuno (figuriamoci se ci si può alterare per str******e del genere).

di solito quando devo provare qualcosa di nuovo, guardo prima sul wiki di gentoo italia (preferisco le pagine italiane), poi se non trovo niente di appetibile passo al wiki internazionale (sul quale solitamente trovo qualcosa relativa a quello che sto cercando), altrimenti passo ad usenet, e via di seguito...

pesavo di fare cosa gradita, vorrà dire che  continuerò a seguire i 2 wiki come faccio ora risparmiando ore di lavoro che posso dedicare a scrivere qualche ebuild ad esempio (anche se è sempre più difficile imbattersi in programmi non inclusi nel portage, o nel bugzilla di gentoo  :Smile: ).

ovviamente non posso costringere nessuno a fare niente, mi bastava anche sentire "no guarda, non penso sia utile, e non ho tempo per queste cose", senza inoltrarsi in disquisizioni (per il momento inutili) su un ipotetica migrazone generale (anche perchè l'admin del wiki sta aspettando anche una mia risposta...).

magari un giorno si sentirà l'esigenza di spostarsi, chi lo sa...

----------

## canduc17

Ciao a tutti, spero di non aprire un flame, ma sono curioso:

qualcuno mi sa dire perchè il Wiki ufficiale di Gentoo è http://gentoo-wiki.com/, ma la lingua italiana non c'è?

E perchè invece abbiamo un Wiki separato su http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/?

Non avrebbe più senso che anche la nostra lingua fosse inserita in quello principale, come già fanno francesi, tedeschi, spagnoli, portoghesi, russi, ungheresi, olandesi, ecc...?

Sarebbe nello stile della stessa wikipedia e sarebbe anche più funzionale: uno cerca un certo articolo nel wiki principale e in inglese lo trova.

Poi guarda nella colonna a sinistra, box "In other languages", se c'è una traduzione dell'articolo.

Se c'è (bazza!) se lo legge nella sua lingua, se non c'è ma ha dello sbattimento, magari comincia a tradurlo, facendo un semplice copia-incolla, mantenendo inalterati tutti i tag del wiki-code; in questo modo si può beneficiare di tutti i template che sono già fatti da altri, cosa che rende l'articolo molto più gradevole e chiaro...Invece, nel wiki italiano, visto che questi template non ci sono, chi traduce deve impazzire per dare un aspetto decoroso all'articolo.

Ultimamente mi ero impezzato a tradurre questo HOWTO; ecco qui la traduzione parziale.

Quando sono impazzito a copiare i template del wiki principale per riproporli su quello italiano, ho deciso di aprire questo topic...

Se partecipassimo anche noi al wiki internazionale, l'operazione di traduzione sarebbe molto più semplice e comporterebbe una cura minima della formattazione.

Voi che ne pensate?

----------

## lavish

Una sola cosa:

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, spero di non aprire un flame, ma sono curioso:
> 
> qualcuno mi sa dire perchè il Wiki ufficiale di Gentoo è http://gentoo-wiki.com/, ma la lingua italiana non c'è?

 

gentoo-wiki.com non e' assolutamente il wiki ufficiale di gentoo! Le guide non sono mantenute dagli sviluppatori gentoo e non c'e' alcun controllo di qualita' su di esse! Usate quel sito a vostro richio e pericolo!

Ripeto: NON E' UNA RISORSA UFFICIALE

Questo non significa che non sia utile molte volte.

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo-wiki.com non e' assolutamente il wiki ufficiale di gentoo! Le guide non sono mantenute dagli sviluppatori gentoo e non c'e' alcun controllo di qualita' su di esse! Usate quel sito a vostro richio e pericolo!
> 
> Ripeto: NON E' UNA RISORSA UFFICIALE
> ...

 

e perchè non aprire, in maniera ufficiale, una sezione nel wiki di gentoo ufficiale??? mi pare che siamo la 2a o la 3a comunità in termini di grandezza riguardo a gentoo ... basta vedere il numero dei messaggi nel forum ...

ok, ok lo so ... ora direte: servono i volontari ...

fatemi laureare e poi sarò disponibile!

----------

## GuN_jAcK

qualcosina si potrebbe organizzare  :Smile: 

ma per aprire sul wikii ufficiale la parte italiana cosa occorre?

----------

## topper_harley

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo-wiki.com non e' assolutamente il wiki ufficiale di gentoo! 
> 
> Ripeto: NON E' UNA RISORSA UFFICIALE
> ...

 

E quale sarebbe, se esiste, il wiki ufficiale?

----------

## lavish

Non esiste alcun wiki ufficiale perche' e' giusto che la documentazione ufficiale sia mantenuta esclusivamente dagli sviluppatori. Tutto il resto e' un bene che esista, ma deve sempre venire consultato dopo e richiede piu' spirito critico per essere utilizzato.

Pensate che non ci siano utenti che dopo aver seguito qualche guida da quel sito (o qualche handbook non aggiornato da gentoo.it, altro sito "esterno") hanno riscontrato problemi, malconfigurazioni e cosi' via? In questo caso non e' assolutamente colpa di gentoo, ma degli utenti stessi che hanno seguito ciecamente una guida senza rendersi conto di poter danneggiare il sistema.

*.gentoo.org  --> risorsa ufficiale, tutto il resto... no  :Wink: 

----------

## canduc17

Daccordo, diciamo che l'aggettivo ufficiale non è quello corretto.

Ma sicuramente c'è un bel po'di documentazione utile, che su gentoo.org non esiste...

E c'è un abisso tra la documentazione reperibile su http://gentoo-wiki.com/ e quella presente nel wiki italiano.

Ripropongo allora le mie domande:Non avrebbe senso aprire la sezione lingua italiana in http://gentoo-wiki.com/ ?Non sarebbe più funzionale (per lettori e traduttori) avere tutti gli HOWTO in un solo posto? Secondo me sì.

----------

## Luca89

Io appoggio l'idea di Canduc, non sarebbe male aggregarsi.

----------

## !equilibrium

[mod]

non è per fare il guasta feste ma, se ne era già parlato a suo tempo --> [OT] it.gentoo-wiki.com

ho fatto il merge dei due threads.

[/mod]

/EDIT: ricordo anche che qualcuno si era già prodigato per proporsi come traduttore italiano di gentoo-wiki.com

----------

## GuN_jAcK

anche io quoto Canduc  :Smile: 

Credo che centralizzando sarà tutto più semplice da gestire e sopratutto da aggiornare.

----------

## ercoppa

Nel mio piccolo anche io sarei favorevole

----------

## otaku

Quando feci la richiesta ai tempi del mio post servivano 3 mantainers per gestire una nuova lingua.

----------

## canduc17

Che impegno richiederebbe fare il mantainer?

Immagino si debba conoscere bene come funziona un'applicazione wiki...

----------

## lucapost

mi spiace ancora non vedere http://it.gentoo-wiki.com/ attivo...

----------

## djinnZ

ho già chiesto più di una volta al megadirettore galattico ma non ho ricevuto risposta alcuna. Di certo non mi metto a fargli la posta in irc come mi è stato consigliato.

----------

## codadilupo

oddio!

ma che diavolo ho voluto dire ?!?!?!?

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> non ho capito se vuoi mirrorare l'esistente wiki sull'url internazionale, oppure creare un tuo mirror del wiki internazionale, cmq io sono disponibile, quindi conta 2 persone - Coda = + 3 persone 

 

che brutta la vecchiaia   :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

appunto, puoi solo ritirarti in un ospizio in compagnia di ruderi tuoi pari...  :Twisted Evil: 

up per la discussione, in ogni caso.

Possibile che nessuno sia in grado di contattare sti benedetti admin del wiki?! Od anche loro non esistono e si mantengono in vita per pura volontà (per gli ignoranti in ascolto si chiarisce che tutta la questione del morto e non rendersene conto è una citazione da Calvino. Brutta cosa far parte di generazioni meno incivili, scevre dalla nefasta influenza della odierna televisione fatta di pokemon e vespa)...

----------

## djinnZ

ri-up. Esiste un modo per far partire codesto wiki italiano o no?

----------

## lucapost

Forse sarebbe il caso di contattare http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/User:Mikevalstar.

----------

